

Why is winsupersite.com banned on HN? - recoiledsnake

Why is Winsupersite banned? I submitted two articles and they were instantly dead. Is it because it provides Microsoft-centric coverage? Slanted Daring Fireball articles result in flamewars but it is still welcome on HN.
======
mooism2
I think it means too many links to that site have been flagged to death in the
past.

~~~
recoiledsnake
I don't really see anything flag worthy on that site.

~~~
mooism2
I don't know of any other way for a site to get banned other than PG banning
it manually.

It might be helpful if we could find out what, if any, links to winsupersite
were flagged to death (i.e. not autokilled).

------
cooldeal
Dude, this is HN, full of Macbook toting Apple fans and 'M$' haters. No one
wants Microsoft news coverage here, unless when it's one of Gruber's
deprecating takes on important Microsoft news. Those get a LOT more votes than
the links to the actual announcements themselves.

~~~
frou_dh
Posters who say "M$" often get a dressing down, so I think this
characterisation is partly in your head.

Can't say I care about lack of Paul Thurrott content, though. He is/was the
anti-Gruber right down to lacking the panache. I think the last time I
followed a link to his site, I was greeted with a big ugly popover ad.

